# New PS2?



## Rane Longfox (Oct 22, 2004)

OK, so does anyone know whats the deal with this new PS2 coming out? It's smaller, but also cheaper. What are the differences from the old one?


----------



## aftermath (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.us.playstation.com/consoles.aspx?id=3


From what i can gather there, the new ps2 is about the size of a hard cover book and it ships with a build in ehternet adapter. Other than that, I don't see any different.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 22, 2004)

Built in ethernet? cool. Now, If only I had bradband


Cheers for the link


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 23, 2004)

it has a flip up lid as opposed to one that slides out


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 23, 2004)

*Handheld and multi players*

From what I understand, the new skinnier version of the system doesn't support the multi-tap hook-up for 4 player options.  I don't understand why they would drop that ability if it turns out to be true.

I have also noticed that Sony plans to jump into the handheld gaming console market.  It would be nice to see a company finally rival Nintendo's monopoly in handhelds after both Sega and Atari failed to deliver.  Considering Sony outsells the competition, maybe the company actually has a shot.  Either way, here is some information about the product put out by Sony:


http://www.us.playstation.com/pressreleases.aspx?id=207


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 23, 2004)

not only is Sony releasing a new handheld, but so is Nintendo.  yes, those are two screens.  the bottom one will be a touch/stylus screen, and the whole thing folds up like a Game Boy Advance SP.


----------

